

The major incidents on the Internet in 2010 - ahemphill
http://royal.pingdom.com/2010/12/21/the-major-incidents-on-the-internet-in-2010/

======
atldev
There were some great examples of open, honest communication from technical
teams during these outages. I think it is a good trend. Etsy wasn't mentioned
in the article, but they had an excellent letter to customers after an outage
in mid-September. I forwarded it to my team because I thought it articulated
perfectly the way I feel when our service goes down:

[http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/09/17/frank-talk-about-
site...](http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/09/17/frank-talk-about-site-
outages/)

